# NO WATER



## helmstead (May 5, 2011)

Oh, the irony.

We've had the worst flooding here that anyone can remember in years (of course, along with the hottest, driest summer and the coldest snowiest winter and the stormiest spring since we moved here)...

And now, amidst all this flooding, we have NO CITY WATER.

Yep.  The water main into town runs under....a RIVER.  Said raging river has busted the main.  Yesterday, the tower ran dry - and no one had said a WORD to us.

So, I noticed emergency lights around 11 last night at the water tower as we were eeeking a little fresh water out into buckets in the barn.  DH went out...several fire trucks.  They were attempting to pump non-potable water into the tank for flushing toilets, watering livestock, etc.

They came and got DH to use the forklift because Wal Mart has donated 60k of drinking water to our little town.  

It may be weeks or MONTHS before we have potable water again, and a big IF around them keeping the tower filled for livestock.


----------



## redtailgal (May 5, 2011)

...................


----------



## elevan (May 5, 2011)

Wow, that is really ironic    to have your water "killed" by more water.

Hang in there


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (May 6, 2011)

DH got home at 7 this morning from unloading 22 pallets of drinking water donated to our town by Wal Mart.  I think it really dawns on you that you have a true emergency when Wal Mart's donating water...  Anyway, the greenhouse has the only forklift around here so he was delegated as forklift operator since his dad (who owns the greenhouse) is 70 and shouldn't be up all night like that.

Poor DH then turned right around and had to leave for work.  And we have to leave for a show tomorrow!  He's going to be useless this weekend...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> DH got home at 7 this morning from unloading 22 pallets of drinking water donated to our town by Wal Mart.  I think it really dawns on you that you have a true emergency when Wal Mart's donating water...  Anyway, the greenhouse has the only forklift around here so he was delegated as forklift operator since his dad (who owns the greenhouse) is 70 and shouldn't be up all night like that.
> 
> Poor DH then turned right around and had to leave for work.  And we have to leave for a show tomorrow!  He's going to be useless this weekend...


Throw some extra pillows in the van when you go to the show so he can at least catch some z's while the other breeds are in the ring!  Poor guy.


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 6, 2011)

What a great thing to do for your community. Good deeds are always rewarded. We have heavy equiptment and are called on to do lots of "donation " work. Maybe you can get a letter saying you donated time, fuel, equiptment and can write it off on taxes.
So sorry to hear of all your hardships.


----------



## helmstead (May 6, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Throw some extra pillows in the van when you go to the show so he can at least catch some z's while the other breeds are in the ring!  Poor guy.


Unfortunately he won't have the option of rest this weekend.  This is one of those local shows we've been lobbying for Nigerians, and they're wanting us to sit down with the board/committee to discuss how to get better numbers (adding more sanctions, adding AGS and NDGA shows...etc).  So...I think I'll be buying LOTS of energy drinks!  We have hopes to make this particular show into the largest ND show south of Indianapolis since OUR county doesn't think that NDs are dairy goats


----------



## ksalvagno (May 6, 2011)

Oh man, that stinks! Sounds like a rough go for a while. I hope they get the water fixed sooner than later.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 6, 2011)

Wish I lived closer.  I would be happy to help out.  We have had our share of flooding here in Maryland.  

Good luck!  I have been reading BYC and BYH for years.  If there is anyone who can accomplish the impossible in the face adversity, it is you.


----------

